# Naughty Oakley Jumps the Baby Gate



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

she's giving me gray hairs! this is how she smashed her knee last fall (one of the boys bit her foot and tugged her down as she was going over and she crashed onto the tile chipping her knee bone and knocking the patella out of place, tearing tons of soft tissue)--clearly she didn't learn her lesson


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow what a little bugger!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh no.... you watched her do it! Ba ha ha ha


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola does it to! so frustrating !!!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

haha she,s quick!! i had to watch it twice i was too busy watchin the 1 that was already on the other side of the gate lol..ive got a stair gate but bell just squeezes throught the bars lol she's getting bigger now and im worried she's gona get stuck half in half out


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh Oakley...naughty!!! Matilda will climb the baby gate when she gets scared but she doesn't hop...she literally climbs it like a ladder!! (we have the accordion style gates)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my word and like in 1 hop even!! They look like a bunch of jack russels with their jumping! I like that I can finally see her fawn-ness and I can also see how Katie/Ivy is sized compared to her! 

I still want her. Well, maybe not because mine do not need a gate jumping teacher.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This is so funny to me because my two don't have a clue about hopping over ANY barrier in their way. There's one part of my house where the opening is way too large for a typical baby gate, so I just lay a board across the opening. It's about 18 inches high....a piece of cake for the dogs to jump over if they wanted to. But they've never even tried! They will whimper and peer over the top of that board when I'm on the other side, but have never even tried to jump it! I guess they're just dumb!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine knocked the gate down one time and the sound was loud enough so that they don't even go near it when it's up now. They will stand on hind legs a foot or two behind to try to look over it at times, but that's about the extent of it, lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Lola does it to! so frustrating !!!


LOL! they are so bad! I am glad it's not just mine, b'c whenever I tell anyone she does it, they look at me like I'm lying and have got 3 heads!



tonya_bella said:


> haha she,s quick!! i had to watch it twice i was too busy watchin the 1 that was already on the other side of the gate lol..ive got a stair gate but bell just squeezes throught the bars lol she's getting bigger now and im worried she's gona get stuck half in half out


teehee maybe one day she will and she will learn her lesson  Bryco can fit thru those gates too--LOL well actually all mine can except Laurel.



MChis said:


> Oh Oakley...naughty!!! Matilda will climb the baby gate when she gets scared but she doesn't hop...she literally climbs it like a ladder!! (we have the accordion style gates)


spider dog!



jesuschick said:


> Oh, my word and like in 1 hop even!! They look like a bunch of jack russels with their jumping! I like that I can finally see her fawn-ness and I can also see how Katie/Ivy is sized compared to her!
> 
> I still want her. Well, maybe not because mine do not need a gate jumping teacher.


HAHA they are all awful. The boys haven't got a clue even though Trigger could clear it in one leap. Bryco couldn't do it but he sure wishes he could  LOL yes Oakley will come teach your girls bad habits  Her face is pretty light but her body is definitely fawn 



Tink said:


> This is so funny to me because my two don't have a clue about hopping over ANY barrier in their way. There's one part of my house where the opening is way too large for a typical baby gate, so I just lay a board across the opening. It's about 18 inches high....a piece of cake for the dogs to jump over if they wanted to. But they've never even tried! They will whimper and peer over the top of that board when I'm on the other side, but have never even tried to jump it! I guess they're just dumb!


OMG I am so jealous! What the heck! What is wrong w/ her? She has been doing this since she was 9 months old and it drives me absolutely nuts. LOL 18 in board...I don't think yours are stupid, they sound obedient!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Joey's Dad said:


> Mine knocked the gate down one time and the sound was loud enough so that they don't even go near it when it's up now. They will stand on hind legs a foot or two behind to try to look over it at times, but that's about the extent of it, lol.


She's knocked it over and its fallen on her and she remains undeterred  AHHHHHH. I think her brain is on short circuit.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Omg! She is quick about it!
What a little stinker. Ha!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

That's just like my Gracie! Pedro would stand on the other side all day, but she's over it before I can turn my back and walk away.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tink said:


> This is so funny to me because my two don't have a clue about hopping over ANY barrier in their way. There's one part of my house where the opening is way too large for a typical baby gate, so I just lay a board across the opening. It's about 18 inches high....a piece of cake for the dogs to jump over if they wanted to. But they've never even tried! They will whimper and peer over the top of that board when I'm on the other side, but have never even tried to jump it! I guess they're just dumb!


NOPE!

Mine do the same thing. Godric is a hopper and he can clear a baby gate with ease but he doesn't even try, he'll just whine till I get to the same side he's on.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well that little fart!! Ivy and Fern can't climb the gate. Willow use to climb out of her bed but she is to lazy now lol!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

ahhhh so its not just Fiddle who is a monkey/cat/Chihuahua hybrid? Thank god lol.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh My Oakley, When my dogs do careless things I swear my husband's and my heart skip beats. One of these days one of them will make me stroke out.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I had to watch that twic. Oakley is one smart and determined chi LOL It is kinda cute though.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh dear - What a cheeky little monkey


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha naughty Oakley!!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG, I couldn't believe it. She's very athletic!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

omg lmao and shes not even sneaky about it! lmaooo!! tsk tsk!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

she is a bold one !!


----------

